# Isn't life in the garden great?



## Errol

What better way to enjoy life then to grow things and watch them grow to maturity? Knowing that with Gods help that something can grow to be a thing of beauty, or that you can eat while still in the garden, you look up and see that it is all worthwhile!!


















noooo, thats not a scarecrow back there!









I check these melons everyday but they just don't get in any hurry it seems!!









Now I know I'm not the only one on this forum with a camera, so I would like to see others gardens, a few has shown some beautiful gardens, but I need more ideas from other folks!


----------



## virg144

So how are you posting the photo here instead of a link to Flickr?


----------



## Errol

I use tinypic.com , but I also heve flickr too


----------



## Tammy

you can almost play hide and seek in your garden! I need to get my camera out in my garden and take some pics too. will try to do that this weekend.


----------



## Errol

virg144, and Tammy, We would love to see your gardens..so get to making pic's and posting!! I like to see different gardens and I always like new ideas and different ways of gardening. I will be looking foward to some great garden pictures.
Errol


----------



## Shannon

Wow! Everything looks so lush and healthy. Beautiful


----------



## Errol

thank you Shannon, but to tell you the truth, I just don't see how it looks so good with no rain in quiet some time..The Boss above must have touched it!!


----------



## bhoward626

Wow - you really have a green thumb.


----------



## vjoy

Thank you for sharing your photos! Your garden is so beautiful and healthy. It's so inspiring!


----------



## nealzeus

Nice Photos Errol. your garden is very beautiful. i think u must have done special care of your garden. really very appreciable. congrats!!


----------

